# NEOM | Projects & Construction



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

How would this even work lmao


----------



## Iwa_Kiike (Apr 11, 2019)

I think it will have underground road like it was supposed to be in Forest City. But it is impossible to simply have no road (emergency, army, delivery ?).


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

Any plans published for the Tiran strait connection?


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't understand why they spend millions on TV commercials that do not say much. How can a 170 kilometre long city be ecological? That is the opposite of walkable. Will they find millions of people who want to move to the desert far away from the coast? In reality most people will want to live at the coast. Will the part at the coast be reserved for the rich and people wll get poorer further away from the coast? Also the total surveilance of the people is creepy.

I subscribed to the NEOM channel on Youtube, but those videos are just empty marketing language. https://www.youtube.com/c/NEOMChannel


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

Neom Experience center


----------



## Xorcist (Jun 18, 2006)

Instead of developing and converting the existing major cities of Saudi Arabia, their infrastructure, energy consumption, economy, administration, culture and society in a truly innovative, sustainable, ecological and environmentally friendly way for the future and thus becoming a truly important role model for the entire region, billions of petrodollars are being invested in a nonsensical, pseudo-ecological pipe dream of a bored, spoiled billionaire begging for attention. This moronic project is a pathetic, hypocritical attempt at greenwashing and serves only the prince's male show-off and ego. With the Neom project Saudi Arabia is in no way making a genuine, serious, global contribution to environmental and climate protection.


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

You are right but this time they were investing most of their money in Makka (Masjid Al Haram)counstration which cost 24billion dollars


----------



## prinzdan92 (Mar 6, 2019)

I am sure this project will go nowhere once they see, no one is giving a damn about it because of where it is located :V


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

prinzdan92 said:


> I am sure this project will go nowhere once they see, no one is giving a damn about it because of where it is located :V


Also due to the ((not so)) clearly liberal/rational /progressively reformed and value political differences between those two parts of the country as well, I strongly suppose.. Just enough for me,individually, I suppose, also in term of my IDEAL 21st century structured lifestyle and identity.. Being all sustainable, all green and hugely technologically improved (many mediocre big places within countries that are like that nowadays outside the the more ideal - in all parameters - western part of the world ) is STILL not(still a significant step, though ) quite enough for a type like me so rationally, extremely non-normative and constructively critical thinking to live in, whatsoever, yeah..They still have to step it up even further(thinking something that isn't only based on improved and green urbanization and infrastructure projects/transportation ) to have me in there as a tourist, especially as a permenent citizen 😅😉🌈💎🌈🤘✌


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Xorcist said:


> Instead of developing and converting the existing major cities of Saudi Arabia, their infrastructure, energy consumption, economy, administration, culture and society in a truly innovative, sustainable, ecological and environmentally friendly way for the future and thus becoming a truly important role model for the entire region, billions of petrodollars are being invested in a nonsensical, pseudo-ecological pipe dream of a bored, spoiled billionaire begging for attention. This moronic project is a pathetic, hypocritical attempt at greenwashing and serves only the prince's male show-off and ego. With the Neom project Saudi Arabia is in no way making a genuine, serious, global contribution to environmental and climate protection.


I agree, but at the same time disagree, because this project could be a shenzhen to saudi arabi. In spain benidorm was alos kind of an experiment city planned for tourists where moral laws where not so strict during the dictature, and in part it helped to modernize faster the society of the whole country. 

It is clear that is kind of a green washing try to convince people that it is a green city, because building a new city never can be "green" but at least the project is trying to be as green as posible and may be they will develop some technologies that could help other cities in the planet.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

prinzdan92 said:


> I am sure this project will go nowhere once they see, no one is giving a damn about it because of where it is located :V


probably the project we are seing will not be compleltly build, as lot of projects that we have seen in Dubai for example, but somthing they will build, because at least, in google maps is easy see that they are developing the area









Neom







www.google.com


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

HOMEPAGE
HOME POLITICS
*Inside the evangelical mission to build the first church in Saudi Arabia, the home of Islam where preaching the Bible can land you in jail*
Bill Bostock 
Feb 8, 2021, 5:00 AM








Joel Rosenberg and Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman. Franck Fife/Getty; MBS by Embassy of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia/AP; iStock; Skye Gould/Insider

Saudi Arabia, the home of Islam, has outlawed churches and punished Christian worship for decades.
The kingdom's 1.4 million Christians meet in secret, but authorities are signaling more openness.
This is the inside story of the American mission to woo MBS to build the kingdom's first church.
Visit Insider's homepage for more stories.


On a sunny, cloudless October morning in 2019, twenty-five American Christians gathered at the base of Jabal al-Lawz, an umber-colored mountain in northwest Saudi Arabia. 

Their leader, the evangelical author and preacher Joel Richardson, took out a Bible he'd brought from back home in Kansas, and started to read out loud.

Soon after, he and his congregation began singing hymns, while their hired Saudi tour guides pulled out their smartphones, and started to film.

Richardson was leading the first-ever Christian tour to Saudi Arabia, the home of Islam where the public practice of any other religion is famously forbidden.


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

*Saudi Arabia's future city Neom plans hydrogen-based ecosystem
Dubai — Saudi Arabia's future Neom city will require a "multiple" of the 4 GW of renewable energy planned in the $5 billion joint venture with Air Products as hydrogen will provide the basis for clean feedstock used in the production of fertilizers, chemicals and oil derivatives, according to Peter Terium, the former CEO of Germany's RWE who is now Neom's head of energy.*
Export potential for the 1.2 million mt of ammonia to be produced from hydrogen in the Air Products-ACWA Power-Neom joint venture runs from Japan to Korea, Florida and California, along with parts of Europe, Terium told S&P Global Platts. Saudi Arabia's industrial giants from Aramco to SABIC and Maaden could get involved in using hydrogen from Neom to produce clean fuels, fertilizers and petrochemicals, he said.

"With SABIC, we already have an MOU for development of clean chemicals, and with Aramco I can only say watch the press in the next few weeks," he said. "With a company like Aramco, there is a superb potential for cooperation. And if we go beyond that, there is SABIC petrochemicals, a large player on a global scale, and in the fertilizer industry, Maaden, one of the top five fertilizer companies, that will eventually need to tap into clean feedstock. All of that is an ecosystem I would say is unlike any others in the world."

Capacity installed and projects in development (GW)


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

*Countdown begins to history-making F1 Saudi Arabian Grand Prix*
ARAB NEWS
09 February 2021









From Tuesday until at 7 p.m. local time on Dec. 5, the clock will count down to the lights out start of the Kingdom’s first Grand Prix. (Supplied)
Short Url








Countdown begins to history-making F1 Saudi Arabian Grand Prix


LONDON: Saudi Arabia on Tuesday marked the 300-day countdown to the inaugural Saudi Arabian Grand Prix with the unveiling of one of the championship’s most iconic structures – the Rolex arch – on the Jeddah Corniche. The first official part of the build for December’s much-anticipated street...




arab.news





The countdown clock, launched in a special ceremony on the Jeddah corniche, announced the 300 remaining days before the start of the race
Prince Khalid said that the countdown clock will help people look forward to “this historical moment” in the Kingdom
LONDON: Saudi Arabia on Tuesday marked the 300-day countdown to the inaugural Saudi Arabian Grand Prix with the unveiling of one of the championship’s most iconic structures – the Rolex arch – on the Jeddah Corniche.
The first official part of the build for December’s much-anticipated street race, the 7 meter high-by-16 meter wide arch was revealed along with bridges across the Corniche’s coastal pedestrian walkway.
The Rolex clock was set in motion by Prince Khalid Bin Sultan Al Faisal, chairman of the Saudi Automobile and Motorcycle Federation (SAMF), which is helping to organize the race.










From Tuesday until at 7 p.m. local time on Dec. 5, the clock will count down to the lights out start of the Kingdom’s first Grand Prix. (Supplied)
From Tuesday until at 7 p.m. local time on Dec. 5, the clock will count down to the lights out start of the Kingdom’s first Grand Prix.
“It was only a few months ago we announced the debut Saudi Arabian Grand Prix – and now we already have one of racing’s most recognizable structures on the ground here on the Jeddah Corniche,” Prince Khalid said. “Three hundred days to go may seem like a long time, but with all the hype, all the buzz, all the anticipation around the race, it is guaranteed to feel a lot quicker.
“Having this iconic Rolex countdown clock in situ here on the Corniche allows the Saudi people to savour every second of the build-up to what promises to be yet another incredible, landmark moment in our country’s history.










Prince Khalid bin Sultan Al-Faisal, chairman of the Saudi Automobile and Motorcycle Federation at the launch event. (Supplied)
“It gives us great pleasure to bring this very first part of the true F1 experience to the people of Jeddah and know our motorsport-obsessed population will feel the same excitement we do upon seeing this first piece of our own race here on ground in Saudi Arabia.
“The countdown is well and truly on to the first ever Formula 1 Saudi Arabian Grand Prix,” he added.
Prince Khalid said that the countdown clock will help people look forward to “this historical moment” in the Kingdom.
“We are confident that this event will offer a new and exceptional experience for the people of Jeddah and visitors to the city, and we are looking forward to it.”
The countdown clock is expected to become an important attraction for motorsport and Formula 1 fans, and will also offer photo opportunities for passers-by and residents.
The Formula 1 Saudi Grand Prix is the first collaboration in the long-standing partnership between Formula 1 and the Saudi Automobile and Motorcycle Federation. The event will wrap up an exciting year for motorsports in the Kingdom.


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

*Airports and Saudi Arabia’s new resort: can ‘NEOM’ challenge Dubai?*
Premium Analysis


In early Feb-2021 arty television adverts began to appear in the UK and other countries extolling the virtues of what seemed at first glance to be a new tourist resort: NEOM (‘New Future’), in the Middle East.
Those adverts were backed up by extensive advertising of Saudi Arabia on social media as a new and interesting tourist destination.
Desperate for new vacation opportunities (indeed – any such opportunities), those users who followed up the Internet link to ‘whatistheline.com’ found a much more comprehensive proposal – a megacity under construction in the northwest of Saudi Arabia, one that seeks to place the nation as a globally important country and diminish its reliance on oil. In fact, it will be run entirely on alternative energy.
In the first instance, two questions arise.
Firstly, can NEOM challenge Dubai as the principal regional centre? And secondly, just how easy or difficult will it be to travel and stay there, given the fact that Saudi Arabia has hitherto hardly been ‘open for business’ to the rest of the world?


----------



## Arch98 (Jan 21, 2021)

The answer is most probably No


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

prinzdan92 said:


> I am sure this project will go nowhere once they see, no one is giving a damn about it because of where it is located :V


Westerners aren't going to be vacationing in Neom. Not because of its location, but because it's located in a country that still chops the hands off petty thieves, butchers gay people and treats women as chattel property.

No amount of futuristic starchitecture can hide the regressive institutional rot of a society deep in the stone age.


----------



## BenFerro (Mar 15, 2020)

NEOM is a city without roads and cars. Imagine Dubai without Sheih Zayed Road lol


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

Tourists are basicly there already in Sharm El Sheikh, it can become one international city if they want it to.


----------



## BenFerro (Mar 15, 2020)

Saudi Arabia already transforming his Red Sea Coast into Maledives Style Tourist Destination


Foster & Partners " CORAL BLOOM "


----------



## prinzdan92 (Mar 6, 2019)

If this gets built, it will definitely be with one of the most extraordinary resorts in the world to stay 🤩 #CoralBloom


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

Awesome🤘


----------



## BenFerro (Mar 15, 2020)

These projects are all south of NEOM : Red Sea Development Project

FOSTER & PARTNERS Red Sea Airport


----------



## BenFerro (Mar 15, 2020)

King Salman wants to increase the population of the capital RIYADH to 20 million people to be one of the TOP 10 biggest economic cities of the world.

*



Saudi crown prince unveils plan to make Riyadh one of world’s 10 largest city economies

Click to expand...

*


> DUBAI: Riyadh aims to more than double its population and become one of the 10 richest cities in the world under ambitious plans unveiled by Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman at the Future Investment Initiative (FII) gathering in the Saudi capital.
> 
> “All of Riyadh’s features set the groundwork for job creation, economic growth, investment, and many more opportunities,’’ the Crown Prince told Matteo Renzi, former prime minister of Italy, during a panel session on the future of Riyadh.
> 
> *“We are therefore aiming to make Riyadh one of the 10 largest city economies in the world. Today it stands at number 40, the fortieth largest city economy worldwide. We also aim to increase its residents from 7.5 million today to around 15-20 million in 2030,’’ *he added.











Saudi crown prince unveils plan to make Riyadh one of world’s 10 largest city economies


DUBAI: Riyadh aims to more than double its population and become one of the 10 richest cities in the world under ambitious plans unveiled by Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman at the Future Investment Initiative (FII) gathering in the Saudi capital. “All of Riyadh’s features set the groundwork for...




www.arabnews.com


----------



## BenFerro (Mar 15, 2020)

In 10-20 years we will have big competitors in the Gulf Region to DUBAI !!!! But Dubai is still number one at the moment !!!


----------



## prinzdan92 (Mar 6, 2019)

BenFerro said:


> These projects are all south of NEOM : Red Sea Development Project
> 
> FOSTER & PARTNERS Red Sea Airport


True, I realized of the location while I was watching the video. This project itself does not belong to NEOM. Shall we move this to another thread? Is there another space for Saudi Arabia projects?


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

I’m amazed that Riyadh doesn’t have a greater presence on international forums. In any case, doubling the population would suggest that high rise projects are going to go ballistic.


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Dale said:


> I’m amazed that Riyadh doesn’t have a greater presence on international forums. In any case, doubling the population would suggest that high rise projects are going to go ballistic.


If they indeed intend to grow the city of Riyadh by that much, I hope they aim at true urban developments, i.e. dense midrise and lowrise neighborhoods, instead of endless sprawl of lowrise homes. And that they will invest a lot in public transport and not make it an America-style city full of highways.


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

GeneratorNL said:


> If they indeed intend to grow the city of Riyadh by that much, I hope they aim at true urban developments, i.e. dense midrise and lowrise neighborhoods, instead of endless sprawl of lowrise homes. And that they will invest a lot in public transport and not make it an America-style city full of highways.


I know they’re building an extensive metro and bus system from scratch as well as considerable green space.


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

*New neom city images comes out*​








Citizens are encouraged to share their data, and in exchange can expect to benefit from a high-value, responsive, ultra-personalized urban environment.
Image: Neom








Each neighborhood in The Line will be filled with facilities to fulfill every residents' wants, needs, and hobbies, within a five-minute walk.
Image: Neom
*
i was point out the buldings because first time i am also unable to saw them*


----------



## BenFerro (Mar 15, 2020)

Lots of space for pedestrians. With an E-Scooter it would be cool to drive around.


----------



## prinzdan92 (Mar 6, 2019)

I think this project is not going to amaze us much, it will definitely be innovative but still. quite boring. I stick to Dubai for the moment


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

*VIDEO: Neom will be regional sports hub in near future, says Neal*

10 hours ago















































Stoffel Vandoorne during the Mercedes-EQ FE Team visit to NEOM.
Amir Naqvi, _Sports Editor_

The historic Diriyah E-Prix double-header of night races set to launch the seventh season of the ABB FIA Formula E World Championship on Friday.

Formula E is making return to the Diriyah, and to mark a world first, as the first ever night race in the history of sport.

Mercedes-Benz EQ heads into its second season in the ABB FIA Formula E World Championship with an unchanged line-up as Stoffel Vandoorne and Nyck de Vries partner once again to pilot the Silver Arrow 02 and Gulf Today caught up with Neal Coupland, Sports Partnership Director at Neom, to know more about their partnership with the Mercedes-EQ Formula E Team.

“I’m really looking forward to see Diriyah E-Prix first night race, I believe it will be fabulous, Saudi Arabia have done a great job hosting the Formula E races in the last two years. Although the discussion hasn’t yet started, but I hope we’ll be hosting a Formula E race as well where we can show off Neom the same way Saudi will show off Diriyah this weekend.”

Neom’s partnership will serve to amplify the positive impact of Saudi hosting such major events through various talent development programmes.








The Mercedes-EQ Silver Arrow 02 along NEOM’s spectacular Magna Road.

“We have a graduate programme for young engineers and software developers to go out and work with Mercedes and a good number of young Saudis talents will have the opportunity to take part in this plan over the upcoming five years.

“We’re also creating a driver development project and that again will be generating aspiration and inspiration around electric motorsports and also getting young talents interested to the stage that they can become drivers or even develop a really strong interest in the sport itself, enabling them to volunteer or become motorsports journalists, commentators, or event managers.”

Shedding light on their partnership, Neal said: “When we were looking into partners in the world of sports, we were looking into an entity that will help us succeed across our different sectors at Neom and not just sports. Mercedes really stood out because of their global presence, the knowledge and depth around innovation technology, the aspirations for the future of mobility, the success they achieved in other motorsports and their commitment towards sustainability.

“It was a natural fit really as Neom is a project that aims to be one of the healthiest and most sustainable places on earth to live,” Neal said when explaining the rational of the partnership.

He added: “Sports is going to play a big role within Neom in terms of how its built; it will help grow Neom as a destination as exciting events will take place here. Because we want to create the healthiest place on earth, therefore we need to make sure sports is fully integrated in the everyday lifestyle and society, rather than just an add on.”








The Mercedes-EQ Silver Arrow 02 along NEOM’s spectacular Magna Road.

The Mercedes-EQ Formula E Team has taken to the scenic roads of Neom, ahead of the start of the sport’s first FIA World Championship season in Saudi Arabia.
The visit by the Mercedes-EQ Formula E Team is part of the team’s pioneering partnership with Neom, which aims to accelerate Neom’s bold ambitions to be at the vanguard of future technology and mobility and become a centre for sporting excellence.

The pre-season drive was the first time an all-electric vehicle had taken to the streets of Neom. During the visit to NEOM, the fully-electric EQC by Mercedes-EQ also made its first appearance on Saudi Arabian soil, ahead of the car’s commercial launch in the Kingdom.

Beyond Formula E, NEOM has big plans for its Sports sector with particular interest in outdoor and adventure sports, leveraging its environmental offerings from mountains and beaches to widespread desert.

This will come alongside a long list of sports that NEOM is interested in exploring.

“Adventure sport will play a key role. Football is of big interest in the region and the Gulf and we will give that a huge amount of attention. We are also very keen to develop esports as it’s one of the biggest growing sectors in the sports. We are also looking into other sports such as cricket as we feel we can make a huge impact and develop the number of young people that are playing the sport,” Neal disclosed.


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

*Red Sea International Airport by Foster + Partners Under Construction in Saudi Arabia*

Save this picture!


Written by *Eric Baldwin*
a day ago
Share
Construction has begun on the new Red Sea International Airport by Foster + Partners in Saudi Arabia. The airport is located on the country's west coast, and is part of the larger Red Sea Project and tourism development. The design was inspired by the "colors and textures of the desert landscape" and will feature a series of five pod structures arranged radially around a central drop-off and pick-up space.


Save this picture!

Designed to reach a capacity of one million passengers a year by 2030, the new airport is made to serve tourists visiting The Red Sea Project development. Between the project's five formal pod shapes will be spaces filled with greenery for the first stage of the arrivals process. Each of the five pods can be operated independently as a "mini terminal" where others can be shut down to reduce energy demands, while two wings will contain the airport's ancillary spaces: hangers, logistics and baggage handling facilities.


Save this picture!


Save this picture!

Gerard Evenden, Head of Studio, Foster + Partners, said: “The Red Sea Airport has been envisaged as a gateway to one of the most unique resorts in the world and an integral part of the visitor experience. Inspired by the colors and textures of the desert landscape, the sustainable design seeks to create a calm and luxurious journey through the terminal. It will become a transit hub for visitors coming in by both land and air. We look forward to working with the Red Sea Development Company to fulfil the vision for this ambitious one-of-a-kind project.”


Save this picture!

The studio is aiming for the Red Sea International Airport to achieve a LEED Platinum sustainability rating, and the project is set for completion next year.


----------



## prinzdan92 (Mar 6, 2019)

Faruk, The Red Sea Project has nothing to do with NEOM. There's already a thread for Saudi Arabia projects. SAUDI ARABIA | Projects & Construction Feel free to repost there


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

prinzdan92 said:


> Faruk, The Red Sea Project has nothing to do with NEOM. There's already a thread for Saudi Arabia projects. SAUDI ARABIA | Projects & Construction Feel free to repost there


Thanks brother for helping me


----------



## BenFerro (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Daud permaculture (Mar 7, 2021)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Westerners aren't going to be vacationing in Neom. Not because of its location, but because it's located in a country that still chops the hands off petty thieves, butchers gay people and treats women as chattel property.
> 
> No amount of futuristic starchitecture can hide the regressive institutional rot of a society deep in the stone age.


* 
you do realise there are more than 100 million Muslim westerners.*


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

*How Saudi Arabia plans to make the kingdom a global hub for green hydrogen*







Hydrogen is hard to store in gaseous form and is expensive to liquefy, which is why the Neom project plans to convert it to ammonia for transport. FILE PHOTO REUTERS_6 min read_ *.* 07 Mar 2021Bloomberg
Saudi Arabia is building a $5 billion plant powered entirely by sun and wind that will be among the world’s biggest green hydrogen makers when it opens in the planned megacity of Neom in 2025



Sun-scorched expanses and steady Red Sea breezes make the northwest tip of Saudi Arabia prime real estate for what the kingdom hopes will become a global hub for green hydrogen.
As governments and industries seek less-polluting alternatives to hydrocarbons, the world’s biggest crude exporter doesn’t want to cede the burgeoning hydrogen business to China, Europe or Australia and lose a potentially massive source of income. So it’s building a $5 billion plant powered entirely by sun and wind that will be among the world’s biggest green hydrogen makers when it opens in the planned megacity of Neom in 2025.


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Westerners aren't going to be vacationing in Neom. Not because of its location, but because it's located in a country that still chops the hands off petty thieves, butchers gay people and treats women as chattel property.
> 
> No amount of futuristic starchitecture can hide the regressive institutional rot of a society deep in the stone age.





Daud permaculture said:


> *
> you do realise there are more than 100 million Muslim westerners.*


Not to mention many other non-Muslims that much prefer SA'a "stone age" than the Western woke "space age" - with too much "space" in their heads, and too little substance.


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Saudi Arabia to adopt national anti-discrimination policy soon


Saudi Arabia to adopt national anti-discrimination policy soon




saudigazette.com.sa





Really really promising. Have not quite nothing the whole urbanization, energy, transportation and infrastructure projects within Neom, but the more controversial and even "more-attractive" (at least for free thinking rationalized, liberalized, NON-, mentality-/NON-lifestyle"-restrictive and progressively thinking western tourists OR EVEN up coming residents) value political part of BOTH Neom (they just did a LEAPFROG regarding development and upgrades in that way more controversial and typically "KSA"-sensitive field for many national security reasons it has woth its majority of western and its non-western democratic and moderate liberal - like Japan, South Korea, Taiwan. for instance - allies they want to consolidate with even more and MOST importantly want to be way more trustworthy towards to, I suppose..) and the whole Saudia Arabia. It seem s they don't want to look another Ayatollah-Iran, Putin-russia or Xi-China, regarding violation of universal and inevitable human rights, especially in their otherwise kinda still relatively (want to bolster it more, I suppose now) solid relationship with the majority of its 1st world western AND non-western democratic allie's eyes. Yahh, I hope it isn't just visionary "never going to happen" words at the end of the day.

You can always hope so. I guess not with the currently young liberal/conservative prince in charge, who wants lean more towards liberal side. Makes him a moderate liberalist soon enough, just like myself, yay. Lol.

Its several non-21st century ultra-conservatives will for sure go nuts now. Well, one thing to say to the irrationalists there - and, elsewhere for that matter - NOW adapt into this century, goes to the value politics as well, NOT only fancy and upgraded transportation, energy restructuring, urbanization and infrastructure (that doesn't make A FULLY ideal society,like at all, if not 100 % to be so, THEN closer like never before OR if they only did stuck to the other 4 fields in term of development and upgrades ) , the Prince knows it, despite his/the regime's small amount of political controversies and mediocre decline of global trust. 

So, overall LOVELY, daring and extremely ambitious controversial news we got there from them. Now for God and rationalism sake CONTINUE with effort, KSA, you lost definitively needs to more attractive for all kinds of people than UAE and as equally as Israel or in some extent also Libanon/Tunesia. 

You (forums like Neom and the whole KSA, not quite Mecca, yet, hmm? I don't know about that one, yet.. 😌😅) just gained a solid follower, who avoided them for months, just only by that huge non-21st century lack of focusing of that particular field. Were a sceptic that my likes would be a pseudo and surrendering action from me, despite this a urbanization forum or site, only, but still I have my criteria and principles. I suppose not anymore with these forums😌😅😉💎🌈🏳️‍🌈🌈💎👍✌


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Soriehlam said:


> Not to mention many other non-Muslims that much prefer SA'a "stone age" than the Western woke "space age" - with too much "space" in their heads, and too little substance.


Huhh to ((much)) of what you said there??Not all of it of course . Don't make much sense that last line of yours or even depict the actual reality in the first place?Do you even comprehend yourself in that last part of that obviously subjective and "obviously-indirect-undertones-of-conservatism-appreciation"-reply of yours? hmmm?.... 🤷‍♂️🙄😅✌🌈💎.. Anyways...


----------



## BenFerro (Mar 15, 2020)

*Meet the mind behind Neom's autonomous transport ambitions*

Exclusive: Dr Nahid Sidki, a Syrian-born engineer, has built a team that is now in the early stages of a five-year development cycle for the future megacity

*CGI renderings of an autonomous vehicle designed to transport people around the city. Courtesy RPDC*











Some of the world’s top engineering minds are helping to design a *fully autonomous transportation system for Saudi Arabia’s Neom megacity.*

Fleets of self-driving electric vehicles will use advanced radar technology and communicate with each other and the city itself to help them one day transport goods and people without any need for human drivers.

The project is the brainchild of Dr Nahid Sidki, a Syrian-born engineer and pioneering roboticist who has a 30 year track record of delivering trail-blazing autonomous vehicle projects.

A former executive director of the Stanford Research Institute’s prestigious robotics centre, Dr Sidki is now the chief technology officer of the Research Products Development Company (RPDC), a Riyadh-based innovation centre that is part of the Saudi Arabia Advanced Research Alliance (Saara), a network of research and development organisations from both the public and private sectors, which counts oil giant Aramco among its founding members.

Dr Sidki has assembled an international team of designers, technicians and materials scientists for the project, which aims to produce vehicles that are capable of level five autonomy - the highest level and a target that has so far eluded the world’s top engineers.

The transportation system Dr Sidki and his team are working on is designed to function without any human input at all, setting it apart from most of the self-driving cars in development around the world.

*Dr Nahid Sidki. Courtesy Dr Nahid Sidki*










In order to achieve this, Dr Sidki’s team plan to implement new, high-tech sensor and networking technology.

Unlike the self-driving cars being built by automotive industry giants like BMW, Volvo, Nissan and Tesla, which rely heavily on lidar sensors to scan for obstacles, the Neom vehicles will use radar sensors embedded and distributed around the bodywork.

Dr Sidki told _The National _that the lidar systems currently being used would be unsuitable for terrain like the deserts of Saudi Arabia and could leave a self-driving car vulnerable to failure.

“Lidar is a very good sensor, but it has a lot of limitations,” he said. “The sensor has limited range and performs poorly in the rain, in fog, or in a sandstorm. Here in Saudi Arabia we have a lot of sandstorms. If that sensor failed, the whole system would fail.”

Dr Sidki said that while companies like Tesla are pouring plenty of money into developing clever software, not enough resources are being devoted to improving the sensors required for navigation.

“Most of these companies are investing billions in the autonomy and the software, but not so much in advanced sensor development.”










Though the project is still in the early stages of a five-year development cycle, Dr Sidki’s team has already built a prototype miniaturised radar system that could be printed on a non-metallic surface like a car body.

In July of last year, Tesla’s Elon Musk told the World Artificial Intelligence Conference in Shanghai that he was “extremely confident” that the first fully autonomous vehicles were on the horizon.

But experts say significant hurdles to the development of the technology remain.

Daniel Faggella, the founder of AI research company Emerj, said the wide variety of conditions that any self-driving car is likely to encounter was a key hurdle for engineers hoping to build a system capable of full autonomy.

“Vehicles have to operate in the day time, night time, in snow, sleet, rain or hail,” he said.

“The diversity of not only the cars that have to move, but the objects, items, people and vehicles that are around them is so great and so vast that handling those edge cases is very challenging.”

A further hurdle that has so far held back the development of fully autonomous vehicles, he added, was the high levels of precision and reliability they need to be able to operate safely.

High levels of safety will be required for passengers and transport authorities to accept self-driving vehicles, he said.

To reach greater operating safety, the vehicles planned for Neom will also feature decentralised computing and use 5G to communicate with other vehicles and with the smart city itself.

RPDC, which was founded in 2015 as the national centre for technology development and commercialisation, brings together academic and industrial research centres as part of an effort to convert the Kingdom’s innovation into breakthrough technology.

The innovation hub has already supported the development of a robotic arm for inspecting undersea oil pipelines, a dangerous job usually carried out by human divers.

Alongside King Abdullah City of Science and Technology (KACST) and the pharmaceutical company SaudiVax, RPDC is also working to establish the Kingdom’s first production plant for vaccines.









Meet the mind behind Saudi Arabia's autonomous transport ambitions


Exclusive: Dr Nahid Sidki, a Syrian-born engineer, has built a team that is now in the early stages of a five-year development cycle of a pioneering mobility project




www.thenationalnews.com


----------



## BenFerro (Mar 15, 2020)

Research Products Development Company (RPDC) , a Riyadh based technology company is developing full autonomous AI Vehicles for NEOM. The car above in the CGI looks like FARADAY FUTURE.


----------



## BenFerro (Mar 15, 2020)

There are also talks to built a LUCID Motors factory in NEOM.

*Saudi-Backed Lucid in Talks for Electric Car Factory Near Jeddah*









Lucid Motors Inc. is in talks with Saudi Arabia’s sovereign wealth fund to build an electric vehicle factory potentially near the Red Sea city of Jeddah, according to people familiar with the matter.

The move would mark a significant expansion for Newark, California-based Lucid. Saudi Arabia is trying to become a Middle Eastern hub for manufacturing EVs as it diversifies its economy from oil.

The $360 billion Public Investment Fund, already a shareholder in Lucid, will provide much of the money for the site at the King Abdullah Economic City, the people said, asking not be named because the discussions are private. Plans are advanced but could change, the people said.* PIF and Lucid have also considered Neom, a new city being developed in the northwest of Saudi Arabia, as a possible site for the plant.*

Lucid is one of a several U.S. firms seeking to take on Elon Musk’s Tesla Inc. The startup is targeting the luxury end of the EV market and its chief executive officer, Peter Rawlinson, was previously Tesla’s chief engineer on the Model S sedan.

Lucid raised more than $1 billion from the PIF in 2018, an investment that was conditional on the firm developing a site in Saudi Arabia, the people said. King Abdullah Economic City is about 60 miles (97 kilometers) north of Jeddah, the country’s second-biggest city.

Since then, Lucid has unveiled plans for the Air, a $169,000 sedan it says is capable of being driven more than 500 miles (805 kilometers) on a single charge. It has also built a factory in the Arizona desert and deliveries to U.S. customers of the model are expected to start in the second quarter.

Lucid plans to produce a cheaper $75,000 version of its sedan in 2022, which will be able to travel more than 400 miles on a single charge, and build SUVs eventually.

The PIF is set to play a major role in Saudi development projects over the next few years as the government looks to cut spending and keep the budget deficit in check after oil’s coronavirus-triggered rout. Yasir Al Rumayyan, governor of the fund, said it will spend at least $40 billion locally this year and in 2022.

Just five years ago it was a sleepy organization with less than 100 employees. It now has 1,000 staff and ambitions to raise its assets to more than $2.5 trillion, according to Al Rumayyan. The PIF also invested in Tesla, before selling almost all its shares in early 2020.









Saudi-Backed Lucid in Talks for Electric Car Factory Near Jeddah







www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

*Neom first bulding

Saudi Arabia's futuristic $500-billion city Neom has appointed Burj Al Shifa Medical Complex to design, construct and operate a new health and wellness centre within the mammoth development*

Neom Co, the developer of the NEOM giga project in northwest Saudi Arabia, has appointed Dammam-based Burj Al Shifa Medical Complex to design, construct and operate a new health and wellness centre. 
International SOS - Al Rushaid, which manages the Burj Al Shifa Medical Complex, said in a statement that the NEOM Community Advanced Health Centre will provide [health and wellbeing] services to the NEOM community and is scheduled to open by the end of the first half of 2021.
International SOS - Al Rushaid is a joint venture (JV) between International SOS and Saudi’s Al Rushaid Group. The JV had developed and implemented a complete health and safety risk management programme for NEOM since March 2020.

The statement said the Burj Al Shifa Medical Complex will operate and maintain the NEOM Community Advanced Health Centre for three years with a potential extension of 18 months. 
Al Rushaid Construction Co. Ltd. (ARCC), an Al Rushaid Group company and one of the largest construction companies in the Kingdom, is delivering the construction phase of the project.


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

*AFC pens four-year sponsorship deal with Saudi megacity Neom*
Global partnership covers Asian soccer’s club and national team competitions.


Posted: March 30 2021
By: Sam Carp










Getty Images

*Competitions included in deal include 2022 World Cup qualifiers, 2023 Asian Cup, 2022 Women’s Asian Cup and 2022 U23 Asian Cup*
*Football Marketing Asia to work with AFC and Neom to launch a range of activations in the coming months*
*Saudi Arabia has further bolstered its presence in sport through a new four-year sponsorship deal between the country’s Neom project and the Asian Football Confederation (AFC).*
Neom, which is a US$500 billion megacity being built in northwestern Saudi Arabia, will be a global partner of Asian soccer’s national team and club competitions during the 2021 to 2024 cycle. 
The agreement covers the Asian qualifiers for the 2022 Fifa World Cup in Qatar, as well as the 2023 AFC Asian Cup in China, the 2022 AFC Women’s Asian Cup in India and the 2022 AFC U23 Asian Cup in Uzbekistan.
In addition, Neom will be a sponsor of the AFC Champions League, Asia’s premier club tournament, and the second-tier AFC Cup.
The deal was secured by Football Marketing Asia (FMA), the AFC’s commercial rights partner, which will work with Neom and the AFC to launch a range of activations in the coming months. The activations will initially have a digital focus before offering opportunities for fans to experience Neom in person.

Sportradar bags AFC video and data distribution deal
Neom is a major tourism project within the Saudi Vision 2030 framework, which is seeking to diversify the kingdom’s economy away from the oil sector. In addition to the AFC, the destination is already the principal partner of the Mercedes-Benz EQ Formula E team.
Nadhmi Al Nasr, the chief executive of Neom, said the partnership with the AFC supports the regions goals of “having the most physically active population on the planet” and becoming “a globally recognised centre of sporting excellence”. 
The agreement between Neom and the AFC also strengthens Saudi Arabia’s ties to the confederation amid the country’s ongoing bid to secure the hosting rights for the 2027 Asian Cup, which has also attracted interest from Qatar and India. 
Dato’ Windsor John, the AFC’s general secretary, added: “Neom’s partnership with AFC not only underscores the attractive and engaging platform the AFC provides through its many world-class competitions but also emphasises the profound and lasting impact Asia’s number one sport can have on strengthening communities.
“We look forward to creating and sharing historic moments with Neom and realising our common ambitions.”


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

*Saudi Crown Prince’s Vision for Neom, a Desert City-State, Tests His Builders*
*A project intended to help diversify the nation’s economy is mired in delays and dealing with an employee exodus*

By

Rory Jones ,
Summer Said and
Stephen Kalin
May 1, 2021 8:00 am ET



RIYADH—If Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman realizes his dream, a $500 billion city-state dubbed Neom will one day rise from the desert, transforming Saudi Arabia by drawing billions of dollars in new investment as the kingdom attempts to reduce its dependence on oil before its crude reserves run dry.
So far, however, Neom has been mired in delays and hit by an exodus of employees who are straining under the weight of the prince’s ambitious vision.
Engineers have struggled with demands to blow a hole a half-mile long and 30 stories high in the side of a mountain, to house a honeycomb of hotels and residences. Another directive to construct 10 palaces, each bigger than a football field, attracted more than 50 different designs, but left staff wondering whether anyone would purchase homes that could list at up to $400 million each, according to a review of the project’s plans and interviews with those who have been involved in Neom’s development.








Designs for the new city-state include Neom Mountain, above, and palaces that could list for up to $400 million each, below.








The plans for Neom are far grander. The latest vision centers around a 106-mile-long carbon-neutral project called the Line, a linear city connected by a high-speed train, with no cars.

Four other developments—called Neom Bay, Aqaba Region, Neom Mountain and Neom Industrial City—are intended to surround it, and include the project to build a resort in a mountainside known as the Vault. The hope is for Neom to have 14 industrial sectors, including energy, food production and media, among others.









The plans for Neom center around a 106-mile-long carbon-neutral project called the Line, above, and include a resort built into a mountainside known as the Vault, below.
PHOTO: COVER IMAGES/ZUMA PRESS (TOP)








Some Neom employees and Saudi officials say they are skeptical the plans are feasible. The kingdom’s sovereign-wealth fund and finance ministry already have plowed more than $1 billion into initial infrastructure, master plans, consultants and employee wages—cash that some Saudi officials say they believe could have been put to better use elsewhere.
Other employees, both former and current, say they aren’t convinced that outside investors will buy into some of Neom’s proposals. They also doubt the kingdom can live up to plans for a new set of laws for the city to attract foreigners used to Western norms, such as alcohol consumption or for men and women to freely mingle.

The project has had some success attracting blue-chip firms. In partnership with U.S. chemical company Air Products & Chemicals Inc. and a Saudi firm, Neom plans to invest $5 billion to build what would be the world’s largest green hydrogen-production facility. The rationale for that project makes sense with or without a sprawling city-state around it: Neom’s location is blessed with world-class solar and wind power, making the plant attractive for Air Products to export globally.
Some have walked away from contracts of up to $1 million a year. Others couldn’t return to Saudi Arabia last year as lockdowns limited travel, and at least one was subsequently fired, these people added.









Neom CEO Nadhmi Al-Nasr, who spoke at a conference in Las Vegas in 2019, had a 30-year career at oil giant Saudi Aramco.
PHOTO: JOE BUGLEWICZ/BLOOMBERG NEWS
Andrew Wirth, the former CEO of one of the U.S.’s biggest ski resorts, who headed the planned mountain resort at Neom, left in August after determining Mr. Nasr’s leadership style was, “consistently inclusive of disparagement and inappropriately dismissive and demeaning outbursts,” according to a resignation letter viewed by The Wall Street Journal.

Other departures include the executive leading the Neom Bay development; the project’s investment fund; its legal team; and its tourism division. Also gone: two information-technology chiefs, two heads of marketing and two directors of communications.

Mr. Nasr referred questions to Neom. The spokesperson declined to answer questions related to individual employees but said Neom has natural turnover compared with a new, similar-sized organization.









Many Neom staff members work in a temporary camp where the project is being built in northwest Saudi Arabia.
Mr. Nasr often tells new recruits that to survive at Neom they need to believe in the vision and make sacrifices. “There are days when you will feel that you have worked harder than you could have ever imagined. And yet, have accomplished nothing,” he told new hires in June 2019, according to one person’s notes from the meeting.

Former employee Aimee Bothwell, who worked in the division focused on creating a food industry, said employees were drilled to believe in Neom but few risked questioning the project’s culture or feasibility. “When I left, I felt almost as though I was emerging from some sort of cult,” she said.

Current and former employees say Prince Mohammed is deeply involved in the details. When architects pitched master plans for Neom Mountain in 2019, the prince took elements of three pitches and melded them together, including designs for the Vault and a lake on a 7,500-feet summit, according to documents viewed by the Journal and a person familiar with what happened.

*SHARE YOUR THOUGHTS*
_How do you see Saudi Arabia changing in the next ten years? Join the conversation below._
The prince’s ambitions for Neom became clear with the public relations launch in January of the Line: The Neom team mulled laying powerful lights that could be seen from space. The prince hoped to receive a call from the International Space Station to congratulate him on lighting the Line, according to people aware of the plans. He later scrapped plans for the lights and scaled back the launch.

To punctuate the Line’s skyscape, the project’s developers are now examining the feasibility of a massive skyscraper. According to plans seen by the Journal, the structure could soar 1,600 feet into the air, higher than the Empire State Building, and have a width of 55 miles, four times the length of Manhattan.


----------



## sandtimer (Mar 7, 2019)

Faruk... said:


> the project’s developers are now examining the feasibility of a massive skyscraper. According to plans seen by the Journal, the structure could soar 1,600 feet into the air, higher than the Empire State Building, and have a *width of 55 miles*, four times the length of Manhattan.


What?


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Is this still happening? Lmao.


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

I would rather the money pumped in to kick-start this vision be used to complete Jeddah Tower. At least JT have a more realistic chance of completion. Then again JT may have been stifled purposely so as to shift focus to Neom. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

There are so many reasons why this project will never be built or at least only less than 1% of it. I don't know where to start. First the money $500 billion sound a lot in an existing city, but building a real megacity from scratch will be MUCH costlier, even if you use the usual slave labour. A few hundred billion Euros were invested into Berlin since 1990 and the city looks far from impressive. Just a normal European city. Even "normal" buildings cost a lot of money, but those extravagant ideas foe Neom will be much more expensive. London, Shanghai, Dubai, New York City, Tokyo and others each invest dozens of billions a year, but Neom wants to beat them all. That will not work with $500 billion. It does not even seem that they have that money, but instead are looking for investors. Otherwise I can't explain why they waste so much money on advertising. We see all that luxury in Saudi Arabia, but compared to Western standards is still is quite a poor country which should rather give all of its people better living standards instead of wasting money on a city that will never work.

Then of course the people. The costal part close to Israel and the Egyptian tourist hot spots could create a popular tourist destination, but most of Neom will be in the desert. Who wants to move there? Maybe people who already live in the desert in Riyadh, but why don't they improve Riyadh then? Will any rich people from free countries want to buy a house in Neom instead of Dubai? Do people really want to be controlled by AI like in Pudong, Singapore or Songdo City, if a lot of data will go to the Saudi government?

The worst thing about it are all the visions that clearly will not work. "The Line" alone seems very unrealistic. How should you be able to reach every point with 20 minutes? With some kind of Hyperloop that allows you to start or stop at any point of the line? And how to get to the line. They say the communities should be "walkable", but a city would be much more walkable if you build it very compact instead of stretching in 170 kilometres into the desert. And what will be five kilometres from "The Line"? Desert again? 

Getting rid of cars is a good idea, but you do not need a new city for that goal. Adu Dhabi builds a mini Eco city called "Masdar City" and even that tiny city does not really kick off as planned. If temperatures rise, people will not want to live in any city in that region, but instead in Canada or Scandinavia. 

Just look what is built so far: A tiny airport, a few hotels and golf courses and some huge palaces for the royal family. Those palaces show that the prince sets the wrong priorities. Bascially a mini Sharm El Sheikh plus some palaces. I am sure that it will become a huge tourist resort, but not more. It is just a vision of somebody who has played to much "Cities:Skylines" when he was bored in his palace.

A former German chancellor once said "If you have visions, you should go to a doctor". Maybe he was right.


----------



## SatoshiNakamoto (Apr 17, 2021)

Maybe NEOM wants to be like a colony in Mars ?


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

*ATM 2021: Saudi Arabia's $500bn futuristic Neom mega-city to open first hotels by end of 2022, tourism head says*

Up to 15 hotels a year will start operating between 2023 and 2025 with capacity to rise to accommodate 5 million visitors by 2030








Saudi Arabia's $500 billion mega-city Neom is planning to open the first of its hotels by the end of 2022 as it targets hosting about one million visitors by 2025 and 5m by 2030, its tourism chief said.

The futuristic city will open up to 15 hotels a year in the period between 2023 and 2025, before ramping up the pace to 20 to 30 hotels annually thereafter, Andrew McEvoy, sector head of tourism at Neom, told _The National_ during the Arabian Travel Market on Tuesday.

"We're now under way, so we're starting to develop our first assets, by the end of next year our first hotels will start to come out of the ground, there's a lot of construction going on," he said. "The first hotels will open by the end of next year."








Andrew Mcevoy of Neom says the mega city will cater to all kinds of visitors with its mix of hotels. Antonie Robertson / The National.
Neom, on the west coast of the kingdom north of the Red Sea, is one of the signature giga-projects in Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman’s drive to diversify Saudi Arabia’s economy away from oil. It will develop 14 key economic sectors for the future from biotech to mobility. Neom's tourism sector is expected to contribute $16bn to the kingdom's gross domestic product by 2030.

With a mix of four-star and five-star properties, the mega-city aims to attract all kinds of visitors.

"If you think about getting five million visitors by 2030, you need a lot of room keys," Mr McEvoy said.

"We're not just a sun and sea leisure destination," he said. "We'll have the full mix of what I call the visitor economy: so everyone from corporate travellers to people who are taking an adventure trip or a holiday."

Neom's tourism sector is currently in discussions with major hotel brands and is close to finalising the details, Mr McEvoy said.

"We've spoken to the big five brands, IHG, Hilton, Accor, etc. and we're well under way with that," Mr McEvoy said.





































































































Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman has announced The Line, a 170km belt of hyper-connected future communities, without cars and roads. Images courtesy Neom









There will be plenty of outdoor activities to keep the hotel visitors busy during their stay.

"If you came in now you can snorkel, dive, kitesurf, hike, mountain bike, so all of these natural assets will be developed in the next 12 months," he said. "Our first visitors will be either fly-and flop, sun-and-sea, and a super-yacht audience because the Red Sea really lends itself to that."

Off the coast of Neom there are 39 islands, 10 of which will be developed "over time", the executive said.

The initial number of visitors expected next year is expected to be between 20,000 to 50,000, Mr McEvoy said.

Despite the Covid-19 pandemic, which disrupted global trade and forced governments to shut borders, work on Neom's tourism project accelerated.
The site of the $500bn Neom project in the Tabuk Province of northwestern Saudi Arabia. Courtesy: SCTH








ATM 2021: Saudi Arabia's $500bn futuristic Neom mega-city to open first hotels by end of 2022, tourism head says


Up to 15 hotels a year will start operating between 2023 and 2025 with capacity to rise to accommodate 5 million visitors by 2030




www.thenationalnews.com


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

I can imagine some sort of riviera maya style beachfront resort strip. The Line as a concept through inland desert is laughably unfeasible.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

binhai said:


> Is this still happening? Lmao.


"Still" would imply anything ever happened. This "city" is a bit like the dozen or so supertalls in Miami where developers think that if you announce them often enough they will eventually magically spring from the ground without need for construction.


----------



## SatoshiNakamoto (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Faruk... said:


>


Looks like they photoshopped Moscow and New York into one picture.


----------



## SatoshiNakamoto (Apr 17, 2021)

Neom Construction Village


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

This project just got real to me!


----------



## JDA99 (Apr 4, 2021)

Does anyone actually believe at this point that they are going to build this?


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

JDA99 said:


> Does anyone actually believe at this point that they are going to build this?


well, there are kilometers of ground work


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

MBS certainly has a lot of money to blow on architects lol. Only things that will get built are some palaces, boring residential developments, some hotels, and industrial areas.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A Chicagoan said:


> I moved it because it was a post about Neom, which has its own more specific thread. To my understanding the broader Saudi Arabia thread is a catch-all for projects in cities without their own thread.


This is a City/Metro Compilations, not a Country Compilations, so you are correct.


----------



## KissOfTheDragon (11 mo ago)

Two Twin Skyscrapers ( 500 Meter High and 140 km long ) with a glass mirror facade outside.


----------



## MLL1849 (10 mo ago)

This looks very crazy. Any which architectural firm designed the project?


----------



## shan02 (Mar 20, 2020)

Project might be sky fi, but we're humans, it would be great if this was something different. Lets see how it goes.


----------



## darkie_one (Feb 14, 2010)

so, it will be ready to 2077?


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

darkie_one said:


> so, it will be ready to 2077?
> View attachment 3563925


first phase should finish before 2030, and it is at least 35 km based on what I remember

600 billions Saudi Riyal (160 billion USD) will be directly invested from the Saudi Public Find investment Authority, 300 billion Saudi Riyal from the year 2024 Neom stock market listing, and 300 billion Saudi Riyal(80 billions USD ) from private investors and other major public fund authorities worldwide.



MLL1849 said:


> This looks very crazy. Any which architectural firm designed the project?


I know Morphosis Architects, did one of the proposals, but not sure if it is the wining one.



binhai said:


> MBS certainly has a lot of money to blow on architects lol. Only things that will get built are some palaces, boring residential developments, some hotels, and industrial areas.


there are at least 5000 trucks overthere right now working, so whatever they are planing to build it should at least humongous 





Architects designed one of the proposals, but I'm not sure if it the wining one.


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

Beautiful renders, what game is this?


----------



## AndrzGln (Mar 18, 2009)

Thats Crazy..

If they even get to build something similar would be epic, but i dont really think so, is very unrealistic .... But you never know with oil money


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

I know their previous king had a similar (but relatively less flashy) plan with King Abdullah Economic City. It ended up being mostly industrial parks so I’m just going by Saudi Arabia’s proven track record.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

binhai said:


> I know their previous king had a similar (but relatively less flashy) plan with King Abdullah Economic City. It ended up being mostly industrial parks so I’m just going by Saudi Arabia’s proven track record.


you can have whatever view on the crown prince, but there is one thing for sure, he does what he says, no one in my country thought corruption would end from the top to down in our lifetime, let alone to think that high officials assets will be taken back to the government treasury, until the crown prince did that in the RITZ CARLTON anti-corruption night


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah, I mean he’s a mixed bag, he’s definitely modernizing the country in many ways, which I support, but he’s also taking absolute power for himself and the “anti-corruption” campaign was mostly a way to sideline potential rivals. Western media also obsesses over his killing of Khashoggi. I do support his increased embrace of Western culture compared to previous kings. This project seems impractical and megalomaniacal as currently planned, so it will almost certainly be revised.


----------



## KissOfTheDragon (11 mo ago)

Welcome to the Future !!!! Flying Cars, Artificial Intelligence, Robots and Autonomous Vehicles. Cyberpunk, Star Wars or Blade Runner will get real with this project.


----------



## KissOfTheDragon (11 mo ago)

And Insider said to me that Humans and Robots will live their together.

The first robot in history who got a national passport is SOFIA. She got the Saudi passport.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

KissOfTheDragon said:


> And Insider said to me that Humans and Robots will live their together.
> 
> The first robot in history who got a national passport is SOFIA. She got the Saudi passport.


*being hostile against the ambition of the extra-melanin people, will not help with your own plight about Putin making Germany turning their lights off at night and use candles.*
that is proof that being conventional isn't safe either


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

shan02 said:


> Project might be sky fi, but we're humans, it would be great if this was something different. Lets see how it goes.


As a human I'd take mega groundscrapers any day over the destructive sprawl my country is plagued with.


----------



## Redzio (Jan 28, 2012)

JDA99 said:


> Does anyone actually believe at this point that they are going to build this?


Nope, forget about 120km long half kilometer towers  At this point its no more real than cyberpunk 2077 game. *I really recomend reading this article about NOEM: Bloomberg - Are you a robot?*

Anyway i think the city will be built, but just like 95% projects in dubai - at much smaller scale than announced originally. I'm looking forward what will happen, the linear city itself no matter how they build it is an interesting concept.


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

ThatOneGuy said:


> As a human I'd take mega groundscrapers any day over the destructive sprawl my country is plagued with.


What that perhaps-socalled destructive sprawl would that be,a Dane wouldn't know about of ((one of the most)) healthiest,secured and 21st century-like non-ego-value political and non-ideal-but-still-extremely-close-to-be-so-in-every-areas Canada?Hmmm?If politically,then that's not the forum to have it..Hmm?...lol..😅😉✌👍🌈💎


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Sustainability and liveability claims of Saudi 170-kilometre city are "naive" say experts.*
> 
> Following the Saudi Arabian government's unveiling of plans for an enormous linear megacity in the desert, urban design experts have expressed skepticism about whether its utopian vision is realistic.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify something, The line is part of planned city, several islands and costal regions within reach from the line will be developed as part of the first phase


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

*Neom first phase population target is more than half a million, it will contain:*
*1_Trojena*


Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> TROJENA has been revealed by the crown prince today
> View attachment 2865899
> 
> 
> ...


*2_OXAGON*


Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> First Floating industrial city has been launched today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*3_Neom international airport
4_the line first phase
__A_ the hidden marina, inner costal leisure and restaurants area and stadium
__B_ the Arch Upper Lake
__C_ the Arch Hanging Gardens 
__D_ Neom Hanging university
__E_ Neom Independent Government
__F_ Neom headquarter
__G_ Supperting residential and tourist infrastructure.
__H_ The roof Upper Lake and forest
__I_ The Ascending Gardens
5_ 5 islands will be developed: Sindaalah, Shoushah, Qayyaal coast of Al-Farshah island , Um Ash shujairaat island, Ath thagbaa island first phase*

*construction*































*









First phase*

















*The Hidden Marina





























































































































the Arch Upper Lake*

















*The Arch Hanging Gardens *










*The Arch Restaurants and Spa*
*






















*















*The Line Museum









The roof Upper Lake and forest










Public Library










School










The Ascending Gardens*


























*Vertical Farms*
























*Special climate Trees at science Museum*


















*Neom hanging University in Section 41. 
Designed by American HOK architect, Population: 78000, area 6.155.000 m²




































*









*The Golf course at The Four Seasons section, 
Designed by American Adjaye Associates architect, Population: 80,000, area 6.000.000 m²





























































































First Roof Stadium,
section is designed by Dutch OMA architect, Population: 80,000, area 6.100.000 m²






























































Research section,
designed by British Sir Peter Cook architect, Population: 77,000, area 6.420.000 m²























Hitech section,
designed by UNStudio architect, Population: 85,000, area 6.200.000 m²







*













































*X section,
designed by American Pei Cobb Freed & Partners architect, Population: 75,000, area 6.420.000 m²




















































The hidden marina stadium 































https://twitter.com/EngRude




https://twitter.com/OXLES_


*
*Leaked proposals for the 5 island and costal area .*
*




























*


----------



## Shenkey (Mar 19, 2009)

Did they get pics from the Matrix or Blade Runner?


----------



## AAPMBerlin (Aug 16, 2008)

That will be the biggest white elefant for ever!!!
Destroying the nature for nothing!!!!
💩


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that if The Line will ever be constructed it will be only a section of it , as a proof of concept. That 800 m lenght section is perfect for it. More feasible, more manageable, more economic, less impact on environment and more realistic than a 170km metal mamba.


----------



## AndrewCol (Dec 22, 2018)

Just out of curiosity what are the companies working on this project and the suppliers? It must be so hard to plan and build such a project so I would love to know more about that aspect. Do you know if there will also be some transport system at some point in the middle of the tower because I can imagine that could also make it easier for the residents that live up on top. I love the project! These projects bring innovation and make me excited about the future!


----------



## Fotografer (Sep 7, 2013)

AndrewCol said:


> Do you know if there will also be some transport system at some point in the middle of the tower because I can imagine that could also make it easier for the residents that live up on top.


I do not know if it will be built, but based only on official information, the planned transport for the city is: electric self-driving cars, EVTOLs passenger drones, hyperloop pods (512 km/h), personal rapid transit, personal transporters, elevators.


----------



## AAPMBerlin (Aug 16, 2008)

As the germans say: "Wolkenkuckucksheim" and "Luftsschlösser"!


----------



## KissOfTheDragon (11 mo ago)

If they built the city like in these pictures than this city will be the most advanced and futuristic city of the world by far.

HYPER HYPER


----------



## MrDevenox (Oct 14, 2016)

Is this a presentation of the unreal engine 5 from Epic?
Serious now: this is just delusional and not something people want... maybe kids tho


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Saudi Olympic committee applied to the 2029 asian winter ski games, to be hosted in *Trojena*















































Trojena workers village:










































Trojena construction workers village



















https://twitter.com/OXLES


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> Not necessarily , for the first phase they two structures will run parallel to each other
> View attachment 3610458


You don’t make any sense! Why not necessary if this section is part of a bigger project and the intention is to conect it to the rest of the line?? It will cost a lot more to build a metro line in the future!


----------



## Xorcist (Jun 18, 2006)

Somewhat older, but nevertheless interesting article. 
Part of the site is home to the Huwaitat tribe, who have spanned Saudi Arabia, Jordan and the Sinai peninsula for generations, tracing their lineage back before the founding of the Saudi state. At least 20,000 members of this tribe are at risk of displacement by the project. The government has already started evicting people and deporting them from their land. Those who refuse to leave their homes voluntarily are simply arrested. Critics are muzzled or, as in the case of Abdul Rahim al-Huwaiti, who had become the face of tribal criticism of their forced relocation, shot dead by the police. According to the Saudi rights group Al Qst, the authorities have since worked to cover up Abdul Rahim’s killing and placate the tribe. Full article : ‘It’s being built on our blood’: the true cost of Saudi Arabia’s $500bn megacity


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

I would really like to see estimated price tags for each of those nicely visualized sections. If there is a budget of $500 billion for 170 kilometres, that is not even $3 billion per kilometre. Can you really build a structure that is 1 kilometre long, 500 metres tall and 200 metres wide for $3 billion? You can also think about it as less than $3 million for every metre of the structure and that is a really tiny amount of money. Just look how much every floor of a modern skyscraper costs! One metre of that line is much more steel, concrete and floor space than a single floor of a skyscraper. 

Why do they spend so much money on ads? If they really think it is possible, they should just built one kilometre of "The Line" and if it is completed, they get a lot of press around the world that is worth more than any advertising. Soon there will be a Formula One track in Neom. Saudi races will no longer be held in Jeddah, but in Neom. During Formula One all eyes are on the host city and if they manage to build something spectacular there, the world will notice.


----------



## ricfer10 (Mar 27, 2013)

In a first stage, they will build 3 modules of 800 meters each, completing 2.4 kilometers in length. The bay will be 1.2 kilometers wide by 2.4 kilometers long plus a 1.5 kilometer long maritime entrance channel. The progress works and updates can be verified periodically on the website "land viewer" of satellite images, free of charge.


----------



## vladvictory17 (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## KissOfTheDragon (11 mo ago)

The anthem of the city


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

Does that really work? Do the mirrors really enough heat to make the dome hot enough to create steam?


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Twopsy said:


> Does that really work? Do the mirrors really enough heat to make the dome hot enough to create steam?


there is a machine that produce water out of air







DiogoBaptista said:


> You don’t make any sense! Why not necessary if this section is part of a bigger project and the intention is to conect it to the rest of the line?? It will cost a lot more to build a metro line in the future!


from what I know, the spine (the underground train), will be under the line, but in the hidden marina section of the line, the spine will not be under the line.
Maybe because there is the costal area and they want to make to more convenient to walk around.









foundation work
























the other sections,

















































































































Upper vally section


























































Light Clouds section: 55.000 affordable residential units,























The cave structures is to slow down the wind speed inside the line.


----------



## Redzio (Jan 28, 2012)

Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> the meglev in Japan has a speed of 603 km/h, so it can cut the distance of the line in 16:50 minutes. Nothing officially released as far as I know, but making the train in the spine underground would make it easy to make the tunnel air-free which hypothetically can make the train reach speeds up to 4000 or 6000 km/h.


XD 

Have you ever heard about such concept as acceleration? And how long does it take for actually reach 600km for maglev?


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Redzio said:


> XD
> 
> Have you ever heard about such concept as acceleration? And how long does it take for actually reach 600km for maglev?


have you heard of something called reading comprehension? where did I say they will use the maglev in the Line?


----------



## Redzio (Jan 28, 2012)

Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> have you heard of something called reading comprehension? where did I say they will use the maglev in the Line?


It does not matter. Tell me how fast you are gonna speed up and break from 600km/h or like you sad "potentially" 4000-6000km/h? 😅


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Redzio said:


> It does not matter. Tell me how fast you are gonna speed up and break from 600km/h or like you sad "potentially" 4000-6000km/h? 😅


It does not matter, Tell me where I didn't use the word *hypothetically* an air free tunnel meglev can reach 4000-6000km/h ? 😅


----------



## Redzio (Jan 28, 2012)

The line is exstremally inefficient shape for making good, quick communication


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

prinzdan92 said:


> Dubai relies on the private sector and that is why some projects don't materialise for the lack of funds. Saudi Arabia is literally at the top 3 richest countries in the world for natural resources after Russia and Venezuela. But Saudi is using their oil money to end the 21st century in good conditions. You can't compare Dubai with Saudi. Dubai used what they had (had, not any more oil) to build what they did at the beggining, the burj al arab, the palm jumeirah, and some other projects but Dubai itself as a city is dependent on foreign and private investors, unlike Saudi right now. Saudi got the money, just like Qatar just invested around 300 billion dollars for the world cup.


Those resources are worth maybe $2 trillion to $3 trillion plus the Saudi State Fund. Those resources are needed to transform Saudi Arabia into an economy that is not dependent on oil, while "old" economies already have industries that produce a GDP in the trillions per year. It is important to spend every dollar wisely, because you can only spend it once. The Saudi climate is not very friendly for humans and it gets hotter every year. So you need much more money than in Europe to build liveable cities. Salt water has to be transformed into drinking water, while in Europe the drinking water comes from the rivers. Agriculture in Saudi Arabia is much more expensive than in Europe. What Saudi Arabia really needs is an industry that actually produces something. Cars, smartphones, vacuum cleaners, whatever. 

Electric cars are in the rise and if in 20 years from now most cars will be electric, that will hit the oil price dramatically. The oil reserves might loose a huge chunk of their value. In that time frame Saudi Arabia needs to become independent from the oil revenue. Dubai already achieved that, but it is not sure if the Dubai economy will be sustainable in the long run. 

Just look at how China invests its money. They spends huge amounts of money on modern infrastructure and on education. That is the way to go. A futuristic project like The Line does not really help. Which problems does The Line solve and at which price?


----------



## vladvictory17 (Oct 15, 2021)

Elevators


----------



## prinzdan92 (Mar 6, 2019)

Twopsy said:


> Those resources are worth maybe $2 trillion to $3 trillion plus the Saudi State Fund. Those resources are needed to transform Saudi Arabia into an economy that is not dependent on oil, while "old" economies already have industries that produce a GDP in the trillions per year. It is important to spend every dollar wisely, because you can only spend it once. The Saudi climate is not very friendly for humans and it gets hotter every year. So you need much more money than in Europe to build liveable cities. Salt water has to be transformed into drinking water, while in Europe the drinking water comes from the rivers. Agriculture in Saudi Arabia is much more expensive than in Europe. What Saudi Arabia really needs is an industry that actually produces something. Cars, smartphones, vacuum cleaners, whatever.
> 
> Electric cars are in the rise and if in 20 years from now most cars will be electric, that will hit the oil price dramatically. The oil reserves might loose a huge chunk of their value. In that time frame Saudi Arabia needs to become independent from the oil revenue. Dubai already achieved that, but it is not sure if the Dubai economy will be sustainable in the long run.
> 
> Just look at how China invests its money. They spends huge amounts of money on modern infrastructure and on education. That is the way to go. A futuristic project like The Line does not really help. Which problems does The Line solve and at which price?


Honestly, you lack a lot of knowledge about what is going on in Neom and Saudi Arabia in general.... It is pointless to explain every single point to you. Better start reading the thread from the beginning or check SaudiProjects on instagram to get updated properly.


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

prinzdan92 said:


> Honestly, you lack a lot of knowledge about what is going on in Neom and Saudi Arabia in general.... It is pointless to explain every single point to you. Better start reading the thread from the beginning or check SaudiProjects on instagram to get updated properly.


There is not much too understand. They started a project that is so expensive that they will never be able to complete it even if they sell Saudi Aramco, the whole State Fund and all of their Pokemon cards. Of course SOMETHING will be built there, but nothing close to what they announced.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Oxagon is nogatiating with *Foxconn* (electronic products) to build a $9 billion industrial complex.
in addition *McLaren Automotive* has agreed to open an innovation & research center in Oxagon.


----------



## KissOfTheDragon (11 mo ago)

What about *LUCID Motors* ? The Saudi Arabia´s Public Investment Fond ( PIF ) has 28 % share on it.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

KissOfTheDragon said:


> What about *LUCID Motors* ? The Saudi Arabia´s Public Investment Fond ( PIF ) has *28 % *share on it.


it is being built in King Abdullah Economic City (KAEC)
The PIF owns *62% of it*










while ceer industrial complex hasn't been revealed yet as for as I know, but it will start selling its cars in 2025 as planned


----------



## KissOfTheDragon (11 mo ago)

NEOM has a big industrial advantage compared to Dubai. It is right on the most important trade route of the world between Europe and Asia, next to the Suez Canal. Since Covid19 many international companies wants to shift their production next to Europe for shorter time shipments. And compared to Europe Saudi Arabia has no energy problem. It has a lots of space for solar energy and of course fossil fuel. So lower costs for Industry to produce ergo much more profit for International companies. And i am sure tax policies are also at minimum stage. And due massive solar power it can produce Hydrogen Fuel for free and export it. NEOM just playing it cards right now !!!


----------



## KissOfTheDragon (11 mo ago)

NEOM was predicted at ANIMATRIX Series in 2003 as ZERO ONE the Robot City. This project ist backed up by the Global Finance Leaders who controlls the world. Saudi Arabia just playing the puppet here.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## vladvictory17 (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> it is being built in King Abdullah Economic City (KAEC)
> The PIF owns *62% of it*
> View attachment 4119751
> 
> ...


recent update about Lucid
plannec to open by mid 2024, with a capacity to manifacture 150,000 cars annually


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

it is expected that a coalition *samsung c&t* & *posco engineering & construction* will be wining the construction of Noem Beta Community, in relation to the coming visit of the crown prince of Saudi Arabia to South Korea.

Noem Beta Community, is planned to include 10,000 residence for Noem employees, with expected cost of up 4-billion$.



this is one of the proposals, I'm not sure of it is the winning one.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Neom international airport land preparation

















as part of the crown prince visit to south Korea, several deals were signed , with a price of 30 billion$, including:









Neom train: 
1_Hyundai Rotem will take part in the design of Neom high speed train, 
2_Hyundai Rotem will be manufacturing and importing some of the high speed trains.
3_Hyundai Rotem will build a train manufacturing factory in Saudi









4_a coalition of Korean companies will take part in construction The biggest green Hydrogen factory in the world, located in south of Oxagon.










5_Samsung was asinged for the construction of Beta community.
one of the proposals





























6_a deal between Kolon Global and a Saudi company to build smart farms


----------



## DellL (4 mo ago)

Holy cr.... If they implement project NEOM as in the renders, i'll eat my socks.


----------



## Swiftshot (Jan 5, 2021)

Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> Neom international airport land preparation
> 
> 
> as part of the crown prince visit to south Korea, several deals were signed , with a price of 30 billion$, including:
> ...


Those company decisions are probably the best choices possible, at least Oxagon seems like a quite serious and thought out proposal that also makes economically sense.
If the funding is there I could see this really getting built.

Samsung C&T made the Burj Khalifa and Petronas Towers, meanwhile Posco built Songdo Smart City, so they have experience in land reclamation and building massive high tech cities from scratch, very few companies in the world have that kind of portfolio, especially regarding record breaking construction methods.








INCHEON | Songdo IBD | U/C


Developer Stretegic Investor Developer-New Songdo International City Co.Ltd(Posco E&C+Gale International),IFEZA(Incheon Free Economic Zone Agency),Republic of the Korea(Korean Government) Architect-KPF(Kohn Pederson Fox Architecture)-www.kpf.com Project's Location-Songdo International...




www.skyscrapercity.com




Hyundai Rotem is the cheapest and fastest option, only from China would be a similar proposal regarding train infrastructure possible.
Korea has been also one of the largest investors in hydrogen over the last years and already built a hydrogen power station and developed hydrogen buses, trains, trucks, and are even working on hydrogen fright ships, specifically Samsung and Hyundai, the only other option in this field are Japan or Germany, which are more expensive and slower.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> Officially, Neom won and will be hosting the 2029 winter games for the first time in the region.
> View attachment 3937706
> 
> 
> ...


Trojena snowboarding testing

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593193731087376384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594636881492205568


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> 2 of the 3 project, they haven't been officially released with full details
> 1st project
> *Magnaa waterfront, along Aqaba bay
> View attachment 4026929
> ...


*Neom porposed Jungle Club, along Al Aqabah bay in a new region called the red forest*


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

I hope something like this gets built, if only to silence the annoying perpetual naysayers.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Trojena lake































twitter.com/Trx2030


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

ENOWA company (owned by Neom), opened the first water recycling unit in Neom, capable of dealing with the waste of over 20,000 people a day.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Neom airport
proposal 1








proposal 2


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

My excitement is rising. More of a sustained effort than KAEC so far so maybe something will actually happen. With China’s slowdown this might be the most exciting project worldwide (if it legitimately happens).


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

source: Meed


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> View attachment 4098327
> 
> View attachment 4098320
> View attachment 4098323
> View attachment 4098324


Sindaalah officially was launched today

































































































































































































































































https://www.neom.com/en-us/regions/sindalah


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Nathmy An nasr, Neom Ceo, said that Neom is currently designing its own Airlines, to make sure that Neom is connected directly to the rest of the world. Furthermore, he stated that Neom is planning to build the biggest marina in the world with a minimum capacity of 8000 yachts.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> 2 of the 3 project, they haven't been officially released with full details
> 1st project
> *Magnaa waterfront, along Aqaba bay
> View attachment 4026929
> ...


moore renders of *Magnaa waterfront marina towers





















*


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

Robotic guard dogs will be used to protect animals in the NEOM Wildlife Sanctuary.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

oxagon central village


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

view from Trojena, sky resort


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

what is this ? any idea? it is located south of the line.


----------



## prinzdan92 (Mar 6, 2019)

Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> what is this ? any idea? it is located south of the line.
> View attachment 4322218
> View attachment 4322226
> View attachment 4322225
> ...


I am not really sure, but it seems like it is connecting the line to the NEOM Bay Airport and OXAGON so I am assuming it is high speed rail (probably Hyperloop) and freight connection.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

prinzdan92 said:


> I am not really sure, but it seems like it is connecting the line to the NEOM Bay Airport and OXAGON so I am assuming it is high speed rail (probably Hyperloop) and freight connection.


it looks massive for that, it as wide as the line, and the land preparation near the airport is as wide as the hidden marina section


----------



## vladvictory17 (Oct 15, 2021)

Where do you get satellite images?


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

vladvictory17 said:


> Where do you get satellite images?


Google Earth


----------

